# Another Ferragamo small wallet :)



## dotty8

One of my favourite designer stores had a sale and I managed to get this adorable black logo-embossed Ferragamo wallet with light pink interior


----------



## zen1965

Lovely - enjoy!


----------



## IntheOcean

Very pretty wallet! I like their monogram.


----------



## lill_canele

I like the blush/nude pink interior, very cute!


----------



## baghabitz34

Gorgeous wallet, congrats!


----------



## dotty8

zen1965 said:


> Lovely - enjoy!





IntheOcean said:


> Very pretty wallet! I like their monogram.





lill_canele said:


> I like the blush/nude pink interior, very cute!





baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous wallet, congrats!



Thank you


----------

